# Recommended Books on Photography



## shawie (Feb 5, 2014)

I picked up this book from the library and I can already how helpful it will be. I figured I would start this thread so beginners like me can have a go to guide for books on photography. Reply with your recommended book and author and I will add it to the list =)

----------


Complete guide to Photography by John Hedgecoe
Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting by Fil Hunter
Lighting for Product Photography: The Digital Photographer's Step-By-Step Guide to Sculpting with Light by Allison Earnest
Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites by Syl Arena
Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera by Bryan Peterson


Updated: 2/5/14


----------



## Ihatemymoney (Feb 5, 2014)

Understanding exposure 3rd edition
Light Science And Magic,    Highly rated A must have book.....................................  for any photographer.
Speedlighters hand book.
lighting for product photography


----------



## WayneF (Feb 5, 2014)

The classic beginners book is
Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera    by Bryan Peterson .  $17 on Amazon.   If the goal is to stop using Auto-Everything All The Time, then beginners cannot spend $17 better on photography.

It is popular, and probably also in your public library.     It is rather a classic for beginners, not because it is deep or great maybe, not really special,  not so different than other similar books, except for the effect this one seems to have on beginners.     It is a short easy read, half is full page pictures.  It will not strain our brain, but we should get the point.  The subject is about using shutter speed and aperture - the basics of exposure choices, i.e., about the point of what we are trying to do.  Cameras used to only have two settings on them, shutter speed and aperture.   If we don't understand those first basics, there will never be any hope.    It is a jump start for beginners.

Same author has several books, all quite popular, including a similar Understanding Flash book, which frankly is crummy, because it totally excludes TTL flash, which is not what beginners want to hear.  The above book has no flash coverage in it.  He ain't a flash guy.


----------



## MGRPhoto (Feb 5, 2014)

Seriously... they should just charge $15 more for every DSLR and include a copy of Understanding Exposure instead of the User Guide/Manual.


----------



## KmH (Feb 5, 2014)

Chasing the Light: Improving Your Photography with Available Light (Voices That Matter)
Michael Freeman's Photo School Fundamentals: Exposure, Light & Lighting, Composition
The Photographer's Mind: Creative Thinking for Better Digital Photos
The Photographer's Vision: Understanding and Appreciating Great Photography
Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4, Updated Edition
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere


----------



## InnovaWraith (Feb 7, 2014)

MGRPhoto said:


> Seriously... they should just charge $15 more for every DSLR and include a copy of Understanding Exposure instead of the User Guide/Manual.



Yep.  It's a great book.  I've read it many times over.   The BetterPhoto Guide To Digital Nature Photography by Jim Miotke is also really good.  Especially for beginners.  

The BetterPhoto Guide to Digital Nature Photography (BetterPhoto Series): Jim Miotke: 9780817435530: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2014)

Complete guide to Photography by John Hedgecoe

YES, I am a huge fan of his many books. I approve of his teaching methods much more so than other, later writers. His books are not "recipe books" like so many are. Hedgecoe teaches one how to seek out and to FIND light, and how to position one's self in relation to the light and the subject matter. His books are not about "how to operate your digital SLR"...they are courses in *how to do photography*--in any era.

Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting by Fil HunterLighting for Product Photography
YES, a very good book. 

Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites by Syl Arena

Syl is a Canon-shooter's flash guru.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 10, 2014)

My current stack o' books:


----------



## TheInformer (Apr 11, 2014)

Posted this a while ago, but still some of my favorites... 


TheInformer said:


> So I am looking to expand my knowledge about photography and just get better overall. I found this list of books reccomended on this website. Has anyone purchased any of the following? What did you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikemaz (Apr 19, 2014)

Complete guide to Photography by John Hedgecoe

It is really very good guide regarding photography. I have read it more than two times and has taken a lot of knowledge from this book.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 20, 2014)

You've got a pretty good list so far plus plenty of suggestions.  Let me offer my 2 cents.

1.  I'm a big fan of anything by Bryan Peterson and also Michael Freeman.  Why?  First, they write well and what they have to say applies at a bunch of levels (beginners and pros can find value in their work plus they've got some lovely images).  Secondly, they both write a lot (and Peterson also does Adorama TV/video clips).  So if you read one of their books and like it, you can be assured that you'll like others.  I probably have 70-75 photography books (not counting collections or coffee table books or bound portfolios) and about 20 of them I go "meh" about b/c I can't handle the writing style or level/depth in the book (too basic, etc.).  The advantage of reading a Freeman or Peterson book is that if you like it, you can be safe buying any of their other work.

2.  Also look at Joe McNally's work.  I love his writing style (it reads like the two of you are off on a shoot and he's talking to you).  Maybe some of the best stuff out there on using speed lights for lovely work.  Scott Kelby is a great source for just an overall grab-bag of tips and advice in a format that is user-friendly and easy to digest.  Harold Davis is prolific.  Tony Sweet does excellent stuff on flowers and nature--many fantastic books.

3.  Think about what it is you want to shoot.  Look at the great photographers in that genre and learn from their work and experiences.  Yeah, maybe you're interested in everything.  But if you were a landscape/vista person I'd be steering you to stuff by Ansel Adams, Galen Rowell, Michael Frye, and even some urban landscapes like Edward Burtynsky.  OTOH, if it was architecture, I'd be pushing some of the works of Stoller and Shulman.  Portraits?  Wow--where to start...from great examples to how-go's.  I've always been a huge fan of David Douglas Duncan (won a pulitzer for his photos of the Korean War, good friend and photographer of Pablo Picasso).  I never fail to gain some ideas and insights by looking at the work and/or words of Henri Cartier-Bresson.


----------



## glun (Apr 20, 2014)

Scott Kelby's "The digital photography book" Part 1-4. It helped me a lot.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gee.................The most important book isn't on the list and is often not bothered with.  The most important book...............

*R.T.F.M.*


----------



## WhiteRaven22 (Apr 20, 2014)

I've never read any photography books before (most of my information has come from this forum and many other places on the internet), however I just ordered Tom Mackie's Landscape Photography Secrets as well as Photos with Impact by the same author.  I like the way most of his photography looks and am anxiously awaiting those books' arrival.


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 20, 2014)

[h=1]*Tony Northrup's DSLR Book: How to Create Stunning Digital Photography*[/h]I think its a great read and it has over 7 hours of online video to watch lessons. A real bargain if you ask me
Amazon.com: Tony Northrup&#39;s DSLR Book: How to Create Stunning Digital Photography eBook: Tony Northrup, Chelsea Northrup: Kindle Store


----------



## MohamedAssem (Apr 26, 2014)

[h=1]David Busch's Mastering Digital SLR Photography[/h]


----------



## photofree (Apr 26, 2014)

I suggest the used bookstore and such. The older books were aimed at film, but the basics of light and composition will never change. I love my old books and return to them often.

profound thinking about stuff


----------



## cinco312 (Apr 27, 2014)

Tony Northup's Stunning Digital Photography is the only book I've read so far and it really helped a lot. I have Understanding Exposure but haven't jumped in yet.

Amazon.com: Tony Northrup&#39;s DSLR Book: How to Create Stunning Digital Photography eBook: Tony Northrup, Chelsea Northrup: Kindle Store


----------



## xenskhe (Feb 29, 2016)

Cinematography. Kris Malkiewicz. Fireside/Simon & Schuster. ISBN 0-671-76220-6. 

Very good info about lighting in this book, applicable to stills photography as well.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 29, 2016)

I don't think the OP cares since the thread is 2 years old and they haven't been around for a year.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 9, 2016)

The Photographer's Guide to the Studio. Roger Hicks and Frances Schultz. David & Charles, 2002. ISBN 9780715313992.

Also check out the numerous free 'Photo School' modules here: photo school index


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> The Photographer's Guide to the Studio. Roger Hicks and Frances Schultz. David & Charles, 2002. ISBN 9780715313992.
> 
> Also check out the numerous free 'Photo School' modules here: photo school index


----------

